
Show HN: Tellform – An Open-Source Form Builder - whitef0x
https://www.tellform.com/
======
brianjking
Looks nice, sign-up is reporting errors though. Thanks!

This page
([https://admin.tellform.com/modules/core/views/header.client....](https://admin.tellform.com/modules/core/views/header.client.view.html))
is currently offline. However, because the site uses CloudFlare's Always
Online™ technology you can continue to surf a snapshot of the site. We will
keep checking in the background and, as soon as the site comes back, you will
automatically be served the live version. Always Online™ is powered by
CloudFlare | Hide this Alert

~~~
brianjking
Just to clarify I get this error when I click "Sign Me Up!" which directs me
to
[https://admin.tellform.com/#!/signup](https://admin.tellform.com/#!/signup)
which in turn provides me with the Cloudflare message above.

~~~
whitef0x
Hey. I just fixed this. Ended up being due to a bug in a dependency.

------
mrmondo
Hi, perhaps adding some examples to your landing page might make people take
the next step to trying the demo. Also is it open source? Can the forms be
self hosted? What makes it different from other form sites?

~~~
ramilexe
Yes, it is open source -
[https://github.com/whitef0x0/tellform](https://github.com/whitef0x0/tellform)

------
detaro
Could you provide a demo account? Don't really want to sign up or install it
myself to try it

~~~
whitef0x
I'll set this up shortly

